# 2003 Audi A6 2.7T automatic transmission



## office2008a (Dec 24, 2008)

Can someone help me to find out how to check automatic tranny oil level?
I've got some oil leak thru a broken radiator. I need to add up some oil.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 2003 Audi A6 2.7T automatic transmission (office2008a)*

Your not gonna like this. It seems tranny fluid expands and shrinks depending on temp. Your supposed to check the level when the temp of the oil is between 30C (86F) and 45C (113F). When a little oil runs out of the fill plug, between these temps, your full. Your supposed to measure the temp, with the car running, on a lift, with a scan tool. If no fluid come out of the hole, at temp, add fluid until it overflows. For your case, I would just get her to 40C (104F), and add fluid until it comes out of the filler hole. The trick is to not get burned by scalding hot tranny fluid, and to have a pump to be able to add fluid from under the car.
GL, I let my mechanic change my tranny fluid for me, since even tho I have a VAD Palm scan tool, I don't have a lift and they do not suggest doing this off a floor jack.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 2003 Audi A6 2.7T automatic transmission (Snowhere)*

yeah i gave up and had a garage fill my up. iirc it was about $50


----------

